
Ask HN: Examples of good/bad design - ranky23
What are some examples of good &amp; bad design in web&#x2F;app products? Instagram, snapchat, buzzfeed,etc.....
======
roschdal
Bad: [http://www.arngren.net](http://www.arngren.net)

